

Only 25% of Britons believe Darwin's theory of evolution - MikeCapone
http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2009/feb/02/darwin-evolution-creationism-poll

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Hmm, I get this:

    
    
        We haven't been able to serve the page you asked for. 
    
        If you typed in a URL, please make sure you have
        typed it correctly. In particular, make sure that
        the URL you typed is all in lower case. 
    

I don't, therefore, know what the poll actually asked. Probably reading the
article wouldn't help anyway.

The problem is that most people don't actually seem to know what Darwin's
theory of evolution _is,_ and still follow the disinformation of the time, in
which it's claimed that the theory says we are descended from apes (for
example). If those being polled think they're being asked "Are we descended
from monkeys?" Then the answer _is_ "No".

------
jacquesm
Common sense, unfortunately isn't common.

This all the more makes you respect Darwin, considering that when he first
came up with it, it went against the grain of society even more than it does
today. Humanity has a long history of not letting facts get in the way of
'rational' discussion.

This leads to all kinds of suffering but there are enough individuals with an
agenda that get ahead on this suffering that nobody seems to care.

Tough choice between Einstein and Darwin when it comes to being a stand-up
scientist. Einstein probably has the bigger influence in our daily lives but
Darwin stands out for out-of-the-box thinking even more imo.

------
RiderOfGiraffes
The given link doesn't work for me. This one does:

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2009/feb/01/evolution-
darw...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2009/feb/01/evolution-darwin-
survey-creationism)

More details on some of the "questions" in this article:

[http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/religion/4410927/...](http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/newstopics/religion/4410927/Poll-
reveals-public-doubts-over-Charles-Darwins-theory-of-evolution.html)

